
The New Surface Duo - cube2222
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/surface/devices/surface-duo?activetab=overview
======
riffraff
this looks nice but.. starting from $1399? This seems priced at twice the
value that would make sense (an iPad pro is $799), I don't really understand
why.

~~~
uberman
It's only $100 more than a Note 20 Ultra while effectively being even bigger
when needed and much smaller when not.

Compared to other folding phones such as the Z Flip, the Fold, and the Razr,
the Surface Duo is actually $100 cheaper.

Can the IPad make and receive actual phone calls when not co-located with your
actual Iphone?

I have waited for a phone like this for a decade.

~~~
type0
Looks like a cool phablet phone, though I'm hesitant to know how many steps
will it survive if I drop it.

~~~
uberman
My only hesitation is not knowing if a case is needed or available. I'm
assuming yes to both, but I really don't know.

------
type0
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24132282](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24132282)

